# No Name Hutchinson, Very Nice !!!!



## epackage (Jan 13, 2010)

This is a very nice hutch with a double star embossed on one side that you can thru the other side when looking thru the bottle, the bottom is embossed W F & S MIL.

 Northern Glass Works, Milwaukee, WI (1896-1900). Continuation of above factory. Mark is uncommon, but does exist. W.F.& S. mark (William Franzen & Son) might have been the actual mark used on much of the product from this factory during the 1896-1900 period







[/IMG]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2010)

Man, Jim, that is a Beauty,

 Great get, good sir. Here's one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and "4559 a? William Franzen & Son star picture Milwaukee Wisconsin
 This bottle features a wide slug plate  and two overlapping five pionted stars. The larger (background) star points upward while the smaller points downward. The bottle is embossed, "W F & S MIL" on the bottom. It was likely a blank bottle blown for the glassmaker's stock. It is unusual to see this with a mug bottom." From the excellent Mr. Bottles website.

 He's got another gorgeous variant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "4559 William Franzen & Son star picture Milwaukee, Wisconsin
 This star-pictured antique soda bottle is blue aqua with two front overlapping stars. The larger outside star is five pronged pointing upward. The smaller inside star is pointing downward. The bottom is embossed, "WF&S MIL" with a four pronged star."

 I didn't find anything further on Roger Peters, yet, save a passing reference on the opening Mr. Bottles page.


----------



## epackage (Jan 13, 2010)

Very cool info S.O., thanx alot....


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Epackage,
 Nice bottle. Those pictures and the text that Surfaceone showed were posted by me when I used to work on mrbottles. The pics are from my collection. The example you have, with the mug base, is harder to find than the other one. Both are interesting bottles with those graphics. 

 Most bottle with markings of WF&S were blown after 1900 - and by all means hutches were still being used. William Franzen is the gentelman who took over the Northern glassworks plant around 1896. This plant originated as the Chase Valley Glass company in 1880 and changed ownership several times before finally closing during prohibition.

 Congrats on the bottle!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh and Roger Peters is a great guy who lives in Madison Wisconsin. He wrote a comprehensive guide to collecting bottles from the state called Wisconsin Soda Water Bottles (1996). He included black and white pictures, rarity scales, all known variants, and a rough pricing guide. It is excellent and I have opened mine more times than I can count!


----------



## epackage (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanx BBB, what would think is a fair price to pay for it, if I may ask?
      Jim


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2010)

I think I paid $5.00 for mine and I was pretty happy. My guess is that its worth more than that but I'd be surprised if it went over $20. Does that help?

 I've got a gorgeous citron colored one going back a few links in the chain of ownership. It is from Cream City Glass. If you'd like, I'll post a pic.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Jim,

 I forgot to ask if this fargin fantastic Franzen was from the Great Shed Hoard?


----------



## epackage (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanx BBB I was just curious, no S.O. it didn't come from that group of bottles...
 JIM


----------

